# Windscreen misting up...



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

It's been misting up badly as of late, Are there any products to help ?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Usually caused by the interior being damp. Have you checked your carpets to see if any of them are wet? is it the Omega?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

problem with damp carpet..heater matrix leak is a possible?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Think Car Chem have something for this but agree most likely culprit is water in the car.

Front carpets and blocked drain holes worth checking.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

as above

also when parking up at night , just before you get home heater off and crack a window so its not baking hot inside when you park up


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Autobright hellshine range includes "mystify" worth a shot for you. I have it and my screen seems better then my mrs screen for drying quicker on a morning. Im sure my car is dry but I do get a bit of mist on a cool morning, mostly from my hot air lol


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Aye the Omega, Carpets are dry apart from what is transfered from shoes, Car is only used once or twice a week usually during this time of year, Also looks like the A/C has leaked so not working, Possibly by the A/C not working it's not able to demist as efficiently?

If it's A/C related it's an expense I'm not going to be getting into at the moment, So hopefully there are some products that can help.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

vxlomegav6 said:


> ...Possibly by the A/C not working it's not able to demist as efficiently?...


I suspect that's the answer to your problem.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Also check the pollen filter, if that has had it, can cause the windscreen to mist up and be slow to clear.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

MPS101 said:


> Also check the pollen filter, if that has had it, can cause the windscreen to mist up and be slow to clear.


Good idea :thumb:

Although did change it roughly 3 months ago, Nevertheless will do :thumb:


----------



## Car2clean (Nov 11, 2013)

Try a reusable silicone de humidifier got mine on Amazon just short of £15 works a treat. Dry on a rad overnight if not using the car the next day.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.mirrorreaderoffers.co.uk/item-ee-3771/eco-car-dehumidifier--buy-2/
these work, dry out in oven or on radiator


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

chr15rey said:


> http://www.mirrorreaderoffers.co.uk/item-ee-3771/eco-car-dehumidifier--buy-2/
> these work, dry out in oven or on radiator


Interesting, This the same one by looks of it.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261374892707


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Interesting, This the same one by looks of it.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261374892707


Asda in Kinmel Bay had something similar for £8.00 when I was there the other week.


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

Halfords stock those pads as well now


----------



## baldy1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Rain X also do a product cost £5 good gear


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Car2clean said:


> Try a reusable silicone de humidifier got mine on Amazon just short of £15 works a treat. Dry on a rad overnight if not using the car the next day.


Watch out if you use it with leather interior as it dries them out :doublesho

One has ruined the seats on a Mini I'm restoring


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've got the same problem but I washed my seats, carpet and roof liner the other day with angel wax absalute upholstery cleaner which is spray on and brush no need up to rinse the seats, carpet or roof liner are dry now but the windows seem to most up now


----------



## Car2clean (Nov 11, 2013)

Bluffin said:


> Watch out if you use it with leather interior as it dries them out :doublesho
> 
> One has ruined the seats on a Mini I'm restoring


Wow never knew this but yeah it makes sense as it draws moisture. Thanks for the heads up Bluffin


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Good idea :thumb:
> 
> Although did change it roughly 3 months ago, Nevertheless will do :thumb:


Common problem via Vaux and tends to be back windows that seem to mist first, my guess would be the pollen filter and upgrading to a better quality ensuring it seal's correctly when replaced I wouldn't see you needing any other product.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Bluffin said:


> Watch out if you use it with leather interior as it dries them out :doublesho
> 
> One has ruined the seats on a Mini I'm restoring


Ahhhh thanks for the heads up was about to purchase these, The Omega has leather.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> Common problem via Vaux and tends to be back windows that seem to mist first, my guess would be the pollen filter and upgrading to a better quality ensuring it seal's correctly when replaced I wouldn't see you needing any other product.


I did replace the filter with an OE quality one few months back was a good fit if I recall...

Didn't mention this as they don't bother me as much but now you mention it all the windows mist up as soon as the sun goes down.

I've found this to be a problem on all Omegas I've had tbh, Just that this one has been good until now, Which I can only put down to the A/C not working as it was working last winter.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Still looking for a product keep the recommendations coming in


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

My Leon was doing it for a while, I just used a MF to dry it off. Simples


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Id say you have moisture in the car somewhere.

No water drains blocked or anything?


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Moisture trap and check the door seals under the door. Give them a good wipe dry.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Steve said:


> Id say you have moisture in the car somewhere.
> 
> No water drains blocked or anything?


Hit the like button there was trying to hit quote :lol:

...Anyway car is pretty much bone dry inside apar from the moisture layers on the glass, Everything is working as it should (apart from the A/C) ... Which i'm looking into, But i'm having trouble finding a Genuine GM R134a compatible LP valve which Vauxhall insist only comes with a £200 pipe.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Hit the like button there was trying to hit quote :lol:
> 
> ...Anyway car is pretty much bone dry inside apar from the moisture layers on the glass, Everything is working as it should (apart from the A/C) ... Which i'm looking into, But i'm having trouble finding a Genuine GM R134a compatible LP valve which Vauxhall insist only comes with a £200 pipe.


PM me your VIN.

I have some contacts on the inside.

Funny we should discuss this as ive noticed the last 3 mornings the C has been very misty inside.

strange.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I agree with most people on here in the statement that it's mostly dampness in the car that causing the misting.

I've found that Autoglym glass cream really helps prevent misting in general, however if there's dampness in the car then it may not be as effective.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> I agree with most people on here in the statement that it's mostly dampness in the car that causing the misting.
> 
> I've found that Autoglym glass cream really helps prevent misting in general, however if there's dampness in the car then it may not be as effective.


You mean glass polish?

Seems to make no difference.

I just wonder if its just moisture in the air from getting in and out the car and it cant escape.

seems to get worse. if that makes sense.?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Steve said:


> You mean glass polish?
> 
> Seems to make no difference.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I found that the cream is head and shoulders over the rest (including G6  ) for keeping the misting at bay. I did have to use about 3 coats on the good lady's windows though and they hardly ever mist up now.

The other option (depending on the age of the car) is perhaps there's a leak? i.e. from the heater matrix and that is seeping into the mats? Just throwing it out there as you mentioned that it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Steve said:


> PM me your VIN.
> 
> I have some contacts on the inside.
> 
> ...


Will do mate, It's impossible to deal with the main dealer especially when it comes down to parts like this..

What's the C ? ...That's worse than the short key words like SRP I had to learn :lol:

I've noticed a lot of cars parked up and some driving with a lot of mist on the windows these past few weeks.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Bluffin said:


> My Leon was doing it for a while, I just used a MF to dry it off. Simples


..........same here.My ED30 does the same,got one of those micro fibre pads(kent product) £1.00 from B & Q.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Will do mate, It's impossible to deal with the main dealer especially when it comes down to parts like this..
> 
> What's the C ? ...That's worse than the short key words like SRP I had to learn :lol:
> 
> I've noticed a lot of cars parked up and some driving with a lot of mist on the windows these past few weeks.


CORSA C !

Come on" You should know this being a vauxhall driver.


----------

